# OTA's from 60 Miles



## yukon10 (Aug 6, 2004)

Any chance of getting HD signal over the air from 50-60 miles???


----------



## K R Kimmel (Dec 23, 2003)

It depends on where you live. Try visiting AntennaWeb. Enter your address information and the site will tell you what channels you should be able to receive OTA.


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

yukon10 said:


> Any chance of getting HD signal over the air from 50-60 miles???


Agree antennaweb is good. But that link I posted today, checkhd goes a little further and will give you a map and direction to point the antenna in to get certain channels.

Answer, yes it is possible, I receive channels even further out than that. And of course there are numerous factors in determining this.

Jason


----------



## garypen (Feb 1, 2004)

Both sites are from the same company, DecisionMark. As such, one would think the info would be the same.

FYI: Titantv.com is another excellent DecisionMark site.


----------



## K R Kimmel (Dec 23, 2003)

AntennaWeb also has the map w/ directions to station antennas available by clicking the "View Street Level Map" button. Both pages are from decisionmark although the checkhd site seems to use a slightly more optimistic algorithm to predict which channels you can get.


----------



## Link (Feb 2, 2004)

We live about 50 miles from our local station towers. They are only broadcasting digital at 600 watts. We can pick up a signal off of Fox and PBS anytime of the day. CBS comes in best at night and we can't pick up the NBC station at all.


----------



## finniganps (Jan 23, 2004)

nippjas said:


> Agree antennaweb is good. But that link I posted today, checkhd goes a little further and will give you a map and direction to point the antenna in to get certain channels.


Ok, I entered my zip code on that site and it said I needed the Large Directional w preamp (purple) to get the HD channels. Just curious. How big is an antenna like this and can they be placed in the attic unseen, or is this a huge thing on top of the roof - the site seems to say that they are installed on top of the roof?


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

Moving to Broadcast forum.

60 miles shouldn't be a problem provided you have a large antenna installed on your roof, possibly a good pre-amp, and you don't have any obstructions between you and the towers (like pesky mountains, hills, tall buildings, etc).

You definitely want it installed on the roof, rather than in the attic. The ChannelMaster 4228 is an excellent choice for that distance.


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

finniganps said:


> Ok, I entered my zip code on that site and it said I needed the Large Directional w preamp (purple) to get the HD channels. Just curious. How big is an antenna like this and can they be placed in the attic unseen, or is this a huge thing on top of the roof - the site seems to say that they are installed on top of the roof?


Well looks can be deceiving. Here are some pictures of my large OTA... 

Jason


----------



## finniganps (Jan 23, 2004)

nippjas said:


> Well looks can be deceiving. Here are some pictures of my large OTA...


Just to clarify - so this is the type of antenna that I would need based on the "purple" finding on the web site?


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

finniganps said:


> Just to clarify - so this is the type of antenna that I would need based on the "purple" finding on the web site?


Go to the Winegard website...they'll size you up properly.
http://www.winegard.com/offair/offairmain.htm​
Or the Channel Master website...
http://www.channelmaster.com​
As long as you size it up properly, mount it in the right direction, have a good preamp and possibly a signal amp....you shouldn't have any issues.

Jason


----------



## yukon10 (Aug 6, 2004)

My problem is i live in a neighborhood where they won't appreciate the outside antenna much.. and I'm guessing no chance of indoor at 50-60 miles in HD?????


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

Well, the law allows you to put up an outdoor antenna on your property, so legally they can't stop you. They can certainly fight you on it, but you will win in the end. If the fight isn't worth it to you, then you're looking at a real uphill battle to pick up the signals most likely. It's possible, but not completely probable.


----------

